# 30,359 File(s) can not be found



## bleupalmtree (May 16, 2022)

So awhile ago I was cleaning out my computer, deleting files making room and I might have deleted a lot of files for my Hammersmith Pro library. I have no idea how to fix this. Can I just uninstall the library then reinstall it but this time onto my SSD T7 instead of downloading it to Macbook Pro? And if so how do I do that?


----------



## cedricm (May 16, 2022)

Should be no issue since this is a Kontakt instrument.
I would open native access, change default data folder to your ssd, uninstall hammer Smith pro then reinstall it. You can also try a repair in NA.

This is assuming it's installed with Native Access.
If not uninstall download install then repair in Native Access, e.g. tell it where to look for the folder.


----------



## ulrichburke2 (May 22, 2022)

Dear bluepalmtree.
DON'T WRITE ANYTHING ELSE TO THE HARD DRIVE!! When you delete stuff, it does NOT get erased from the hard drive. What happens is a special character gets stuck on the front of its name, telling the system it can overwrite that space. THE FILES ARE STILL THERE!!

If you've not emptied the trash yet....

Open the Trash Bin by clicking on its icon.
Locate the lost or deleted files that you wish to restore.
Right-click on the selected file or folder.
Choose Put Back to restore deleted files on Mac to its original location.
I'm NOT a Mac total expert but I would think you could select all the files and put them back en masse. Or - there's a Mac undelete program called Disk Drill that's totally safe, I've used it on Macs, I don't have a Mac of my own (well, I've got a PPC one but I rarely use it) I use a PC but Disk Drill's a good piece of kit









Disk Drill - Best Free Mac Data Recovery Software in 2022!


Disk Drill: The best data recovery software for Mac OS X. Recover deleted or lost data from any storage device, iOS and Android. Free scanning.




www.cleverfiles.com





What that does, basically, is finds all the files with the 'you can overwrite me' character on the front and removes the character, thus telling the computer it's not OK to overwrite the files any more. On a PC there's an internal DOS command for this, I've no idea what the equivalent on a MAC would be. That's why I suggested Disk Drill!

How does anyone delete 30 THOUSAND files without at least wondering WHY there's so many unneeded (NOT!!) files lying around!?! Jeez! Thirty, for sure, but thirty THOUSAND!?! That's gotta make a record.... (How can I make a record? I've just deleted all my strings files.....!)

Yours head-scratchingly

Chris.


----------

